# Gezielt versteckte Ordner finden, möglich?



## PhoenixEX (14. November 2014)

*Gezielt versteckte Ordner finden, möglich?*

Hallo Leute,

habe ne externe Festplatte
Unda da hatte ich mal einen Ordner versteckt gehabt
Problem: ich finde diesen Ordner nicht mehr

Frage:
Kann ich über Suche (einen Code oder soetwas) eingeben, damit bei der Suche NUR der versteckte Ordner angezeigt wird?
Danke
MfG


----------



## MatzeRRR (14. November 2014)

*AW: Gezielt versteckte Ordner finden, möglich?*

HI iHusoo91,

meinst du eventuell sogar schon DAS ??


----------



## mmayr (14. November 2014)

Das klingt schon sehr strange.
Bist du überhaupt berechtigt, den Ordner zu sehen ?


----------



## tripod (14. November 2014)

*AW: Gezielt versteckte Ordner finden, möglich?*

du gehst in die eingabeaufforderung unter windows.

es sollte dann dort stehen:

microsoft windws....
copyright (c) ....

c:\users\(dein benutzer)>

jetzt wechselst du auf deine externe festplatte... mit dem laufwerksbuchstaben und gefolt von einem ":"
z.b. "f:" und dann bestätigen
nun sollte es heissen f:\>

nun gibst du ein: "dir *. /a:h" und bestätigst dies wieder
nun sollten dir die versteckten verzeichnisse angezeigt werden.


----------



## PhoenixEX (14. November 2014)

*AW: Gezielt versteckte Ordner finden, möglich?*

@tripod
Klingt gut aber es öffnet sich kein Ordner, wo NUR diese Daten angezeigt werden;(

@mmary
Ich habe ihn erstellt und es ist MEINE Festplatte..... -.-


----------



## rtf (14. November 2014)

*AW: Gezielt versteckte Ordner finden, möglich?*



tripod schrieb:


> nun gibst du ein: "dir *. /a:h" und bestätigst dies wieder



da fehlt aber noch der Parameter um die Unterordner anzuzeigen. 

würde es so machen. Das Skript sollte dir dann anzeigen, wo er den ordner gefunden hat. 
du musst allerdings wissen wied der Ordner heißt. Teilbereiche reichen auch schon, du darfst nur nichts falsch schreiben - Groß- und Kleinschreibung ist egal.


```
dir c:\ /S /ah | find "dein ordner" /I /N
```
c bitte mit deinem Laufwerksbuchstaben austauschen.


----------



## Kusanar (14. November 2014)

*AW: Gezielt versteckte Ordner finden, möglich?*

Um mal die eigentliche Frage des TEs zu beantworten:

*NEIN - Das Standard-Suchfeld in Windows erlaubt es NICHT, gezielt nach versteckten Ordnern oder Dateien zu suchen.*


Workarounds:

1) Wie schon von MatzeRRR beschrieben, die *Anzeige der versteckten Ordnern aktivieren. Dann die Suche benutzen*. Dort tauchen dann auch die versteckten Dateien / Ordner auf, die zum Suchbegriff passen. Setzt allerdings voraus, dass du noch ungefähr weißt, wie der Ordner hieß...

2) Wie von tripod und rtf vorgeschlagen, die *Kommandozeile / Eingabeaufforderung* (_wasn komischer Name? warum zum Geier wurde das so übersetzt???_) bemühen. Windows-Taste + R gleichzeitig drücken, "cmd" eintippen (egal ob groß oder klein geschrieben), mit Eingabetaste / Enter bestätigen. Mit "cd x:" auf die externe Platte wechseln (wobei X für den Laufwerksbuchstaben der externen Festplatte steht). Mit "dir /s /ah > out.txt" erstellst du im Hauptverzeichnis der Externen eine Textdatei, in der du dann sehr einfach deinen versteckten Ordner suchen kannst. Diese sind mit <DIR> markiert (einfach mit STRG+F das Textfile durchsuchen).
Mit "dir /s /adh > out.txt" erstellst du im Hauptverzeichnis ein Textfile namens out.txt, in dem alle versteckten Ordner auf der Externen aufgelistet sind.


----------

